# Average weight loss?



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is an average weight loss per week number. Ive heard different figures and some say that it is based on body weight but i cant find one solid answer. 

Im asking because I have a belt test in 5 weeks and Im wanting to drop 15lbs or more (as long as its healthy) before I test. Can anyone help me find some kind number or chart or something that will indicate what an ideal amount would be to lose per week to keep it healthy

Thanks in advance

B


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

Personally I've never heard or seen anything like what you're asking for.  
All I can give you in a program that works for me if I want to drop weight fast:
I drink pretty much nothing but water, as this helps flush out the system faster and easier, do a lot of cardio and make sure you sweat a lot, if you can get into a sauna room that works well though a really hot bath or hot shower will work as well.

​


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2007)

"They" (meaning various weight loss programs, athletic trainers, and doctors) suggest that more than 3 pounds or so a week is probably too much, too fast.  But they'll expect more like 5 pounds (or even more) for the first few weeks of a program depending on how active the person was to begin with.

If you start today, and make reasonable adjustments to both diet and exercise, you should be able to drop 15 pounds by your test without a major problem.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 24, 2007)

I tend to agree with jks9199.  At Weight Watchers, they usually talk about 1-2 lbs per week over the long term.  But I've noticed people seem to lose more in the first week or two, and men lose more quickly than women.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 24, 2007)

You also have to consider where the starting point is, do you have a lot of weight you can lose easily, or are you pretty lean already? Just eat steamed spinach for the next two weeks, and you should be right where you want to be. It won't be healthy at all ... but you'll have lost the weight. I think if you want to lose the weight in a healthy manner ... sign up for weight watchers; they'll help you do it correctly.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 24, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Im asking because I have a belt test in 5 weeks and Im wanting to drop 15lbs or more (as long as its healthy) before I test. Can anyone help me find some kind number or chart or something that will indicate what an ideal amount would be to lose per week to keep it healthy
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> B


 
Why is weight your criteria?  Do you need to fit into a size 4 dress?
My wife is at a stage in her diet that she isn't dropping anymore, because she's gaining muscle.  I'd suggest you set your targets at a particular amount of fitness rather than a particular weight on the scale.  

Lamont


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Why is weight your criteria?  Do you need to fit into a size 4 dress?
> My wife is at a stage in her diet that she isn't dropping anymore, because she's gaining muscle.  I'd suggest you set your targets at a particular amount of fitness rather than a particular weight on the scale.
> 
> Lamont


I just want to drop the weight before the test because it seemed like a good goal. I plan to stick with it after that and hopefully lose about 30 lbs before christmas.

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 25, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> You also have to consider where the starting point is, do you have a lot of weight you can lose easily, or are you pretty lean already? Just eat steamed spinach for the next two weeks, and you should be right where you want to be. It won't be healthy at all ... but you'll have lost the weight. I think if you want to lose the weight in a healthy manner ... sign up for weight watchers; they'll help you do it correctly.


I do have a lot of weight to drop. Im by no means lean now. 

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 25, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is an average weight loss per week number. Ive heard different figures and some say that it is based on body weight but i cant find one solid answer.
> 
> Im asking because I have a belt test in 5 weeks and Im wanting to drop 15lbs or more (as long as its healthy) before I test. Can anyone help me find some kind number or chart or something that will indicate what an ideal amount would be to lose per week to keep it healthy
> 
> ...



Anything more than 2-3 pounds a week is not healthy. Initially, you may drop water weight, after that, if you lose too quickly, you will be losing muscle, not fat. Take it slow for the best results.


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

Every metabolism is different, so the way to lose weight for everyone is different too. And take a good care of losing much weight too fast, because it's not very recommendable because of the yo-yo syndrome (to recover the same or probably more weight in a short period of time).

Don't play with your health. If you are really worried about losing pounds, etc go and see a doctor specialist in nutrition to give a good advice.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 23, 2007)

Go to bodybuilding.com and look up threads on the ketone diet.  Basically, it's a high protein diet/low carb.  It's what bodybuilders use to drop fat fast before a contest.

With the high protein and lower carbs your body produces ketones which actually help the body metabolize fat faster for energy so you drop it more quickly than moderate/higher carb diets.

As other people have said, the first week you can drop more weight more quickly as the body adjusts then try for 1-2 lbs a week.  If you restrict your calories too much though your body will slow your metabolism down and try to store as much as it can due to a survival instinct (it thinks there is a famine so it stores fat for later when there is no food).


----------

